# XR3 Final MOT



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 40 years old next month & all in my ownership, having its MOT today.
Hoggy


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Good Luck! A formality I'm sure


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cb550 said:


> Good Luck! A formality I'm sure


Hi, Only covered 275 miles since last year so would have been really disappointed if it failed it's last MOT.
No fails in 40 years, what a machine.
Hoggy.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Thing of beauty, and full ownership. Such a sought after machine... I hope you are very proud of yourself. 

Not many have that level of dedication, but I bet they wish they did now!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Disrupto64 said:


> Thing of beauty, and full ownership. Such a sought after machine... I hope you are very proud of yourself.
> 
> Not many have that level of dedication, but I bet they wish they did now!


Hi, Thankyou. It has been & still is a wonderful car to drive. 
German made cars used to be reliable.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 40 years old next month & all in my ownership, having its MOT today.
> Hoggy
> View attachment 482819


I was coming across the Cleddau Bridge about 2 years ago and I saw a red XR3 turning off the roundabout, in my youth I had 2 Y reg XR3Is , I’ve always been a Ford man , it’s my missus that owns the TT , I own an 06 focus ST which I’ve had since 2010 . 
RS1600i / MK3 XR3 favourite cars of all time


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jboy33 said:


> I was coming across the Cleddau Bridge about 2 years ago and I saw a red XR3 turning off the roundabout, in my youth I had 2 Y reg XR3Is , I’ve always been a Ford man , it’s my missus that owns the TT , I own an 06 focus ST which I’ve had since 2010 .
> RS1600i / MK3 XR3 favourite cars of all time


Hi, I live 1/4 mile away from the Cleddau bridge so use that roundabout every day it's out, so must have been me.  No other red XR3s around here.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I live 1/4 mile away from the Cleddau bridge so use that roundabout every day it's out, so must have been me.  No other red XR3s around here.
> Hoggy.


We’d been to the Jolly sailor for lunch on a Saturday afternoon and I said to the wife look at that , lovely looking car , I’ve owned 2 Mk3 , 1 Mk4 and a mk5 K reg XR3I which was a bag of shite .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jboy33 said:


> We’d been to the Jolly sailor for lunch on a Saturday afternoon and I said to the wife look at that , lovely looking car , I’ve owned 2 Mk3 , 1 Mk4 and a mk5 K reg XR3I which was a bag of shite .


Hi, I'm just up the road from the Jolly Sailor.
The early XR3 was made in Germany & Zibarted at the factory & have lasted well. 
The later UK XR3i / Escorts produced in the UK were not rust proofed so rotted away.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'm just up the road from the Jolly Sailor.
> The early XR3 was made in Germany & Zibarted at the factory & have lasted well.
> The later UK XR3i / Escorts produced in the UK were not rust proofed so rotted away.
> Hoggy.






Have you seen this video , M4 Bridgend November 1980


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is it a final MoT ? Are you getting rid of it?
Or are 40+ year old cars not required to have MoTs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jboy33 said:


> Have you seen this video , M4 Bridgend November 1980


Hi, Yes, Excellent publicity.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Why is it a final MoT ? Are you getting rid of it?
> Or are 40+ year old cars not required to have MoTs.


Hi, Yes, 40 + year old cars are exempt from further MOTs & in the 41st + year exempt from RFL.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, 40 + year old cars are exempt from further MOTs & in the 41st + year exempt from RFL.
> Hoggy.


You old skinflint. Hanging on to a car for 40 years just to avoid paying RFL. 😀


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

One of the first XR3s made, in red of course, featured on Bangers and Cash tonight. 
All original and immaculate.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> One of the first XR3s made, in red of course, featured on Bangers and Cash tonight.
> All original and immaculate.


Hi, Yes £18,500. as it was a publicity car, expected £20k min. Higher mileage than mine. Looked very nice  but had wrong radio & fogs.& only a 4 speed box.
Wouldn't have got mine for £18.5K.
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hoggy,
What a beauty and good machine!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> What a beauty and good machine!


Hi, Thanks for that, Yes, it has been & still is a wonderful car.
Used weekly when the roads are dry.
Hoggy.


----------

